# Endurance on a Pregnant Mare?



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

If you're mare is in good condition before pregnancy I don't see any reason why she couldn't do a few 25 mile endurance rides; so long as it's not too late in the pregnancy. I'm no endurance expert so maybe I'm wrong but, wild horses will travel 20+ miles per day.


----------



## Poplar Ridge Ranch (Feb 2, 2013)

You should be just fine doing this as long as you approach it right, like you have said. If you condition your mare now, competing in the summer won't be a big strain on her, and come fall, wind it down to light riding up until around her 8 month mark. She will even have a better chance at catching when bred because she will be in good condition and will have a good chance of growing a healthy foal. Make sure you feed her appropriately as not only a performance horse but a broodmare too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

She should have no problems if she is in shape and that might help her with foaling. Keep her in good shape and she will be just fine. Shalom


----------



## appyponyboy82 (Feb 5, 2013)

you should be fine, taking a mare from pasture condition to the trail like this would be a issue but if this is a routine workout that your mare is used to then she should be OK. just watch for your mare to act out if she should act differently then she may be feeling uncomfortable. watch for tail twitching...alot of mares in foal tend to show uneasiness this way.


----------

